# just got my lowrings prings in,and need some INFO



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

*just got my lowring springs in,and need some INFO*

whats up guys...i just got my sprint springs for my 92 max gxe in, 1.8 drop all around. and what you guys think should i keep my stock struts or get kyp's or some other performance sturts. 

thanks guys

http://groups.msn.com/dallasnissanenthusiasts/92maxima.msnw

[/list=a]


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: just got my lowring springs in,and need some INFO*



92-PerlMax said:


> *whats up guys...i just got my sprint springs for my 92 max gxe in, 1.8 drop all around. and what you guys think should i keep my stock struts or get kyp's or some other performance sturts.
> 
> thanks guys
> 
> ...



 

KYBs (not KYPs) are about 15-20% stiffer than stock, but you really should go get the tokicos if you have sprint springs. they are a little more, but they will last longer with those stiffer, lower springs... trust me.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

hey man what up lol..dam i didnt even realize i had put (KYP's) my bad bro....so tokico i should go for huh.. so how much would i be looking 3 to 4 hundered maybe.. alright man thanks for the info bro


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

92-PerlMax said:


> *hey man what up lol..dam i didnt even realize i had put (KYP's) my bad bro....so tokico i should go for huh.. so how much would i be looking 3 to 4 hundered maybe.. alright man thanks for the info bro *


You should be able to get them for 4-5 hundred dollars INSTALLED. Try shocks.com or shox.com (whatever it is) for cheaper than adv. prices...

You can also check eBay, I've seen them on there from time to time.


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

alright bro thanks....


----------

